# Hario Mini Mill Slim and Aeropress



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just entering the world of coffee. Im getting Hario Mini Mill Slim and Aeropress. But what setting would I set the Hario Mini Mill Slim to get a 'slightly finer than filter grind'? AS i understand you just turn a bolt on the Hario....How do I know when its right?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Last May I wrote the following. I haven't tried it lately so it might not be correct, but it's what I found at the time.

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/05/aeropress-with-hario-mini-mill-hand.html


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks. So 10 seems to be the one then....So thats setting ten. Working backwards?

Was looking At some starter packs from Hasbean, Square Mile, Nude and Urban Coffee! Any recommendations?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Forgot to ask....What would you use coarse and fine for?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, tighten to max then work backwards. Popular opinion is that it's finer for espresso/turkish, coarser for french press (although actually my views on the grind needed for french press versus some filter brews fly in the face of popular opinion







)

Recommend trying every bean and roaster out there


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Recommend trying every bean and roaster out there


Except the ones who sell Kopi Luwak, that is.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5004-List-of-UK-Suppliers-of-Kopi-Luwak-%28Civet-Coffee%29


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi...Thanks for earlier help...Im getting a bit confused as some links/youtube videos are saying two clicks.


Were as you are saying 10? most people like you say are going from when the blades are touched (finest grain)

HELP!!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a skerton rather than a mini mill, although the grind settings are indeed probably the same.

2 is way too fine for aeropress in my view. After your initial question last month I decided to revisit my mini mill + aeropress combo. I'd now say that 10 is too coarse too! The ideal window with both my mini mills is 5 (for stronger coffee) or 6 (slightly weaker).

But ultimately the best thing is to try different settings and see how it tastes.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> That's a skerton rather than a mini mill, although the grind settings are indeed probably the same.
> 
> 2 is way too fine for aeropress in my view. After your initial question last month I decided to revisit my mini mill + aeropress combo. I'd now say that 10 is too coarse too! The ideal window with both my mini mills is 5 (for stronger coffee) or 6 (slightly weaker).
> 
> But ultimately the best thing is to try different settings and see how it tastes.


Thanks for that Mike. I was finding my aeropress brews a bit too weak whilst using the same set points on my grinder that I've always used for aeropress.

It appears the whole scale has shifted to all be a bit coarser at the same settings. Not really sure why this has happened but it means I probably need to calibrate it, luckily good instructions of Baratza website.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah ok...Thanks...So how do I know whats correct and what isnt! Is it just the taste?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good question. Ultimately yes, taste, but as I demonstrated with my own blog your taste is very personal, can change as your coffee palate becomes more experienced, and can also be wrong (ie you can't taste things that are definitely there, and vice versa).

Stick with taste for now, but also be aware that there are ways to measure the extraction of your coffee, set targets, and compare your actuals with those targets. There are also 'gold cup' standards that provide a window within which the coffee is deemed best for the most number of people's tastes. See http://www.scae.com


----------

